

An Empty Line Is a Code Smell - yegor256a
http://www.yegor256.com/2014/11/03/empty-line-code-smell.html

======
mannykannot
This is a very timid conclusion. If the author had followed his reasoning to
to the bitter end, he could have proclaimed 'each method should contain only
one operator' and left no doubt as to the power of his insight.

